# Jaguar Super V8 engine clean



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Carried out a quick clean on my Jags engine today, thought I'd post the results...

So here are the befores:




























Then after 2 hours cleaning.....





































Not immaculate... but improved... think I'd like to go over the rest when the weather is a bit warmer!


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Cracking finish. What did you use?


----------



## montymondeo (Jan 2, 2010)

s70rjw said:


> Cracking finish. What did you use?


ditto


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Cheers guys!

Well I'm a coward... so I did not Jetwash it like people usually do.

I removed all the engine trim and scrubbed it in the bathtub. Then used Meguiars Gold glass trim detailer. Let that soak in for 1/2 hour then buffed off.

The rest of the engine I carefully cleaned with an old washmint and some Megs NXT wash. Also used some Megs wipes.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice work to save time on the plastics all i normally do after and APC wash is spray 303 protectant all over and just leave and you get the exact same finish


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

God, I love these cars!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

horned yo said:


> nice work to save time on the plastics all i normally do after and APC wash is spray 303 protectant all over and just leave and you get the exact same finish


Thanks, I guess the 303 would protect as well so well worth a try!

Have a few other products I'd like to give a go, but am going to wait until my current stash have depleted. I seem to have accumulated so many products and am determined to use them up.



pete5570 said:


> God, I love these cars!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah I worshipped these cars... then I thought 'What the hell' and got one.

It still needs a bit of tidying up, but I am so pleased with it anyway!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Well worth the effort, looks great.

Chris.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely stuff, yummy engine sir!


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Wow, nice turnaround there mate!

A lot of people, me included, are a little nervous about cleaning the engine bay.

You have taken a no-risk route and it has made a massive difference, well done.

Thanks for sharing this with us.

Chris


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Scrubbed the Jag engine bits in the bath love it


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

nice result  Keep us updated on the lasting life of the gold class trim detailer as I really like their gold class wash (haven't seen their other products in the stores lately).


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*I also have a Daimler Super V 8 LWB model 1999.....an ex directors bespoke car which i purchased in 2006*










I have only just found the DW site so have been using weird concoctions to keep the car in top condition....i have entered and won several Jaguar shows with the car and i have also been a coordinator for the marque on line.
I am hoping to get any information i can on any products that may help in keeping this car in the tip top condition without so much effort...i am now retired but wish to keep up or improve my standards via this wonderful forum.
Any contact or information would be welcome.........

MY ENGINE BAY.....









im looking for easier ways to clean the engine bay its now 12 yrs old......water of any kind is not recommended for this model with the electrics around


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Blockwax said:


> im looking for easier ways to clean the engine bay its now 12 yrs old......water of any kind is not recommended for this model with the electrics around


Water on the engine isn't really a problem, I was mine about twice a month using a powerwasher....or steam cleaner

Just keep and powerwasher on a low setting and don't point it at anything for any length of time...

I use Megs super degreaser and Eimann Fabrik Engine Degreaser to spray on the engine, a megs lock brush to agitate (any stiff brush would be ok)

Then when the degreaser has been rinsed off, I go over any plastics and rubber with 303 Aerospace Protectant

Job done, nice and clean....

:thumb:

Oh, and didn't mean to thank your post...small screen and sausage fingers! :lol:


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello,
Love the Car! I am local to you and happy to provide any advice
Best regards
Martin.:thumb:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Reference*



UberCool1 said:


> Hello,
> Love the Car! I am local to you and happy to provide any advice
> Best regards
> Martin.:thumb:


Which post are you reffering to and where do you call local??
I am looking for any advice i can get as it happens.....Leeds area :thumb:


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in Harrogate, just sent you a message:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

lovely job, but hate all the plastic on engines these days


----------



## vegasbaby (Feb 26, 2011)

now that's what i call an engine. have to say i'm the same as you, and am not really brave enough to pw the engine.


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*water and engines*

Vegasbaby...........its not being brave its down to having seen and rectified the more modern engines after PW spraying........mine is 12 yrs old now so some of the newer engines and systems are more advanced these days.......
If you are careful and dry it all off after then you have more of a chance.....or use a steam cleaner...i use a Polti Vaporetto.....but im informed the Karcher one is also good.
I spend time on my engine as if i ever do have a breakdown i dont get my delicate nail job spoilt


----------



## vegasbaby (Feb 26, 2011)

Blockwax said:


> Vegasbaby...........its not being brave its down to having seen and rectified the more modern engines after PW spraying........mine is 12 yrs old now so some of the newer engines and systems are more advanced these days.......
> If you are careful and dry it all off after then you have more of a chance.....or use a steam cleaner...i use a Polti Vaporetto.....but im informed the Karcher one is also good.
> I spend time on my engine as if i ever do have a breakdown i dont get my delicate nail job spoilt


thanks for the info blockwax. My father in law has got a steam cleaner, so may have to tap him up for a loan of it!


----------



## donkeyboy (Feb 9, 2011)

I have always used the PW in the engine bay, never had any problems.

When finished with Megs de-greaser and rinsed, I normally spray all over when wet with AG Rubber and Vinyl Care, close bonnet and leave engine running, gives great results I think, despite looking like you have just made a mess initially :doublesho


----------



## kwik_uk (May 2, 2011)

Nice work, looks very smart. Nice car too! 

I've got the older X300 and love it


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Xj8*

Mine is a 1999 Daimler Supercharged XJ8.......and i thought i had my engine bay sorted...until i saw these jobs done....great to see...
This is an untouched by machine or any other tools except my lillywhites after 12 years...................blockwax..just learning.


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

GSD said:


> Scrubbed the Jag engine bits in the bath love it


Hope you did while you were bathing to save water :doublesho


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great results and an awesome car..!!!!


----------

